# Посоветуйте, к кому обратиться в Москве



## Kvush (2 Авг 2012)

Добрый день. Ситуация следующая: Моя жена иностранка, у нее уже длительное время болит спина, причем только половина, боль отдает в ногу (иррадиация вроде, по научному). Последнее время боль постоянно ее беспокоит. Обострения в основном вечером и ночью. В октябре 2011 года сделали МРТ п/к отдела позвоночника. Заключение - жировая дегенерация в телах S1-S2 позвонков. Дифференциальная диагностика между ангиолипомой и варикозным расширением вен в переднем эпидуральном пространстве на уровне L5-S2 позвонков. Ожирение наружной концевой нити. Нарушение статики позвонков. Делали в МГУ. 0.5Т. 
Врач делавшей МРТ пояснил мне, что ничего особенного в заключение нет и обратил мое внимание в описании, на следующие строки: На уровне от середины тела L5 позвонка до дистального конца тела S2 позвонка в переднем отделе позвоночного канала распологается веретенообрзное образование размерами около 50(длина)х15(ширина)х11(высота)мм, состоящие из жировой ткани с наличием мелких округлых участков снижения и выпадения сигнала, что может соответствовать  сосудистым структурам.  На это он обратил мое внимание и посоветовал обратится в НИИ Нейрохирургии им.Бурденко к врачу Тиссену Т.П. 

Тиссен Теодор Петрович послал нас делать другое МРТ, мнмимум 1.5 Т. 

К сожалению обстоятельства так сложились что жена после этого уехала на родину и сделать МРТ мы не смогли. Уже только сейчас спустя почти год, мы наконец сделали новое МРТ, но врач Теодор Петрович ушел в отпуск на целый месяц.

Посоветуйте куда нам обратится с новыми снимками, ждать целый месяц не хочется, если раньше боли были периодичными, то сейчас уже постоянно беспокоят.


----------



## noname (8 Окт 2012)

На этом форуме есть доктор Ступин, я обращалась к нему, очень хороший специалист.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (8 Окт 2012)

noname написал(а):


> На этом форуме есть доктор Ступин, я обращалась к нему, очень хороший специалист.


Лучше не найдете!


----------



## Незнакомка (11 Янв 2013)

Добрый день! Мне нужна Ваша помощь,если кто знает в Москве хорошего мануального терапевта или клинику,где можно пройти необходимые процедуры при остеохонрозе шейного отдела позвоночкика и ВСД,мучаюсь уже пять лет,а мне всего 24...


----------



## Lari (11 Янв 2013)

Незнакомка написал(а):


> Добрый день! Мне нужна Ваша помощь,если кто знает в Москве хорошего мануального терапевта или клинику,где можно пройти необходимые процедуры при остеохонрозе шейного отдела позвоночкика и ВСД,мучаюсь уже пять лет,а мне всего 24...


...Знаем, Доктора форума из Москвы Смотрите раздел: ВРАЧИ
https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------

